# Sanitary Slab Leak Reapair Pics



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Been on a run of these lately


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

A ww hate those hey is that 16 bend glued


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Is that bare copper I see?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Is it the kitchen sink drain line?


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

revenge said:


> A ww hate those hey is that 16 bend glued


Hydrostatic Test done on every slab leak


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Relic said:


> Is that bare copper I see?


Oh yea, that is the way it is put in here, House was built in 1980. 

Standard installation then


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Is it the kitchen sink drain line?


3" closet bend for toilet

on botton on left is kitchen/washer

on botton on right is condensation line

This was about 3 feet deep


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

revenge said:


> A ww hate those hey is that 16 bend glued


Primer and glue is highly over rated in PVC piping........:jester:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

TallCoolOne said:


> 3" closet bend for toilet
> 
> on botton on left is kitchen/washer
> 
> ...


 
We have been seeing lots of cast iron on KS drain lines rotting out around here. guess thats what happens when your sink faucet dont put out enough water to keep stuff flowing.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Is that christys red hot?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I can see some future pinholes arising in that copper.

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

revenge said:


> A ww hate those hey is that 16 bend glued





TallCoolOne said:


> Hydrostatic Test done on every slab leak


Kudos for using reinforced CT, but I'm with revenge...I'd get someone to climb back down and check that 16 bend joint. Unless they were using clear glue and primer on some, and purple and blue on others, it looks awfully suspicious regardless of the static test. 

As you know dry fitted joints will hold water just fine....for a while anyway  :yes:


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

revenge said:


> A ww hate those hey is that 16 bend glued


Whats a "16 bend"?


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Catlin987987 said:


> Whats a "16 bend"?


22-1/2 degree bend


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Catlin987987 said:


> Whats a "16 bend"?


Take a circle , divide it into 4 equals 1/4 (quarter bend) 90 degree, divide it again 1/8 (eighth bend) 45 degree, divide that again 1/16 ( sixteenth bend) 22.5 degree .

I saw this on A team once


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

What kind of Tee is that? Looks like a side outlet 3" tee....never seen something like that


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> What kind of Tee is that? Looks like a side outlet 3" tee....never seen something like that


It's the standard fitting for water closet/tub Drain tie-ins down here.


----------

